
'NIPS' AI conference renamed after 30 years over complaints of sexism - sahin-boydas
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/11/22/nips-ai-conference-renamed-after-30-years-over-complaints-of-sexism/
======
rbanffy
I remember discussions about why the name Python Object Oriented Programming
Conference wouldn't be popular.

